

Ask YC: How do non-developers with a startup plan to find a developer to help put it on the web? - edwardbenson

Here's the situation: I have two good friends with an awesome real estate-based startup idea. The problem is that I'm the only developer they know and can't go in on it with them for other reasons not important here.<p>I've been helping them try to find their third
partner, and it has been a real learning experience in how hard it is to find a stranger willing to take the plunge and try out a startup. <p>We've tried our Facebook contacts, I've floated the idea around my office, we've even put paid job listings up on job boards -- a few months later and no real success.<p>Can startups only be formed among existing acquaintances? How do you go about the founder-search? Do you think that you have to just go full-ahead with the plan without a developer, and trust that you'll find one before you it's too late?
======
donna
Have they tried meet-ups? if in SF go to SF New Tech
<http://newtech.meetup.com/15/> which offers a 60 sec open mic for people
looking for talent.

Also, consider hooking up with another start-up w/programmers;
<http://www.us4real.com/> allows consumers to research a metropolitan area
before deciding to move.

~~~
edwardbenson
We've been to a few Ruby group meetings, hoping that community might overlap a
bit with the startup minded, but haven't checked into Meetup yet -- thanks for
the idea.

We're split between Boston & Washington, DC actually, but looking to base the
startup out of NYC.

~~~
donna
I wish you the best of luck with the venture. ;-D

------
dottertrotter
If you want to find someone in your area that reads y combinator, you should
check <http://www.hackrtrackr.com>

